# Looking for b5 rs4 euro parts look up



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend just got an s4 with k04s on it but its missing some parts b/c it was wrecked and he wants to keep the k04s if he can some of the missing part. I was going to try and find the part numbers for him so he can save some money trying to rebuild it. I have US ekta but not Euro







Can some one please help me. Thank you


----------

